#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  و من النقل .. ما قتـــل .. !!

## فاضــل

قضية استشرت مؤخرا بشكل استلزم تناولها لأنها اصبحت ظاهرة ..ألا و هي نقل الموضوعات 

بداية  فنحسب للناقل نية الإفادة .. أو المشاركة .. أو تبادل الرأي .. أو حتى انتظار النقد .. و لكن !!!

 لماذا ننقل؟

و ماذا ننقل ؟

و كيف ننقل؟

و لتكملة اركان القضية .. اين ننقل .. و من اين؟


نحن ننقل بغرض زيادة المشاركات .. وارد جدا

ننقل بغرض إفادة الغير من موضوع يحوي قيمة أو فائدة .. وارد جدا

ننقل لبث جو من المرح .. وارد جدا

ننقل لفرض فكر معين أو نمط عقائدي معين .. وارد جدا

ننقل لفرض تاثير معين على عضو معين او مجموعة معينة .. وارد جدا 

هذا كله مع إحسان الظن .. و لن أتكلم عن النقل بغرض الإساءة أو تعكير الأجواء رغم أنه يحدث .. 

ماذا ننقل ؟

ننقل ما نظن أنه يحقق لنا الأهداف السابقة .. و لندقق أنها أهدافنا نحن .. و بتقييمنا نحن  .. فماذا عن أهداف الآخرين و ميولهم .. و تقييمهم؟

ردود الأفعال هي التي ستحدد تقييم الآخرن لما ننقل

قد تكون هناك وجهة نظر للمشرفين تختلف مع الناقل .. او تتفق معه و لكن تظل هناك ثوابت احب أن الفت النظر إليها:

الموضوع المنقول بشكل عام اقل جاذبية من الموضوع المكتوب بجهد الكاتب

الموضوع المنقول اقل استثارة للردود و التفاعل من الموضوع المكتوب بقدح زناد فكر كاتبه

الناقل اقل قدرة على التفاعل و النقاش فيما يتعلق بمحتوى الموضوع المنقول حيث أنه أعجب به فقط و ليس بالضرورة أن يكون لديه الخلفية أو القدرة على النقاش .. و بالتالي يؤثر ذلك سلبا على فائدة الموضوع .. و مصداقية الناقل

الموضوع المنقول اكثر استثارة لردود المجاملة .. التي يمكن ان يصنف بعضها في إطار المجاملة الفارغة .. او الصحوبية .. أو الشللية .. سمها ما شئت ..

الموضوع المنقول عبء على المشرف .. أن يتحرى عدم تكراره .. و ذكر مصدره .. أو على الأقل ذكر أنه منقول إن لم يعلم المصدر .. حفاظا على مصداقية المنتدى .. و المشرف .. و القاعة .. و عبء إضافي بمراسلة الناقل في حال حذف الموضوع لللتكرار 

النقل لا يتحرى المصداقية عموما في موافقة العنوان للمحتوى .. و لا الإثارة في موضعها .. مما يؤثر سلبا ليس على الناقل فقط .. و لكن على القاعة .. و المنتدى .. و الروح السائدة حيث يكثر النقد .. و الانتقاد .. و التلاسن .. بحق .. و بغير حق

نقطة غاية في الأهمية تنبع من كثرة المواضيع المنقولة في إحدى القاعات أو كلها ألا و هي : ما هي نظرة الأعضاء و الزوار للمنتدى عندما يشيع فيه المنقول و يقل فيه المكتوب؟ 

أننا ببساطة و بدون أي حساسية أو حرج " ببغاءات" تكرر دون أن تعي .. مع الاعتذار لقسوة التشبيه 

و الدليل على ذلك أن هناك موضوعات معينة يتم طرحها هي هي أكثر من عشر مرات .. أو أكثر .. و البعض يلجا لحيلة تغيير العنوان للهرب من مصيدة التكرار .. فقط تغيير في العنوان .. و لكن الموضوع هو هو .. 

ماذا يمكن أن نسمي ذلك؟ .. هل يمكم أن نسميه ذكاء؟ أم أن التسمية الصحيحة هي "التحايل"

إن كان أحدنا لا يحسن التعبير عن نفسه و يجد في المواضيع المنقولة تعبيرا جيدا عن نفسه فليحسن الاختيار حتى لا يكون تعبيره عن نفسه سيئا

إن كان أحدنا يزيد من نقل المواضيع بغرض التواجد و اثبات الذات فنقول له رد واحد جيد بقلمك افضل كثيرا و أكثر تعبيرا عنك من عشرة مواضيع منقولة 

العبرة بالكيف .. و ليست بالكم .. و تلك قضية سبق لنا مناقشتها في قصة التهنئة بعدد المشاركات .. و من أحب مراجعتها فليتفضل بمراجعة الموضوع المثبت في قاع التعارف و التهاني "الف .. الفين .. ثلاثة .. أحمدك يارب "

أحيانا يكون النقل دليل عقل .. عند إحسان اختيار المنقول .. و المنقول عنه .. و المنقول إليه .. و كيفية النقل .. و مصداقية كل ذلك ..

و احيانا يكون ناقل الكفر ليس بكافر..

و احيانا يكون .. من النقل .. ما يقتل

فهلا تحرينا المصداقية الشخصية .. و العامة ..     

كلمة للعقول .. و المصداقية

----------


## الصاعق

*والله يا فاضل اصبت جرحاً قوياً .فأقسى الأشياء على انفسنا ان نجد منتدانا الذي كان دائماً موطناً للأقلام المبدعة وتتنافس المنتديات الأخرى علىمحاولة استقطاب اعضائنا لهم إلى منتدى ابناء مصر للمواضيع المنقولة . رغم ان النقل بالتأكيد به ما يفيد لكن ان يصبح هو الظاهرة العامة السائدة في المنتدى لهو امر مؤسف.*

*كما ان هناك نقطة احب ان اضيفها وهو ان يتحرى العضو القاعة الصحيحة التي يضع فيها موضوعه إذ ان وضعه الموضوعات في القاعات الخطأ هو عبء كبير على طاقم الإشراف كما لا يخفى على احد .*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*موضوع آخر من الموضوعات المهمة يا فاضل وجاء فى الوقت المناسب*
*حيث أصبحت عملية النقل ظاهرة مؤرقة وإزدادت بصورة ملحوظة فى الآونة الأخيرة*
إسمح لى أن أسألك 

*هل عندما ينقل شخص ما موضوع لغيره ولا يذكر أن الموضوع منقول ولا يذكر مصدر النقل فهل يوجد فرق بينه وبين اللص؟
يعنى يمكننا أن نسمى هذا الفعل بالسرقة؟

لماذا يغضب البعض أحيانا لأنه قد تم حذف موضوع لهم لإنه مكرر من قبل..يعنى منقول..فلماذا يغضب البعض من حذف موضوع هم لم يتعبوا أصلا فى كتابته وتأليفه؟*

----------


## فاضــل

> *والله يا فاضل اصبت جرحاً قوياً .فأقسى الأشياء على انفسنا ان نجد منتدانا الذي كان دائماً موطناً للأقلام المبدعة وتتنافس المنتديات الأخرى علىمحاولة استقطاب اعضائنا لهم إلى منتدى ابناء مصر للمواضيع المنقولة . رغم ان النقل بالتأكيد به ما يفيد لكن ان يصبح هو الظاهرة العامة السائدة في المنتدى لهو امر مؤسف.*
> 
> *كما ان هناك نقطة احب ان اضيفها وهو ان يتحرى العضو القاعة الصحيحة التي يضع فيها موضوعه إذ ان وضعه الموضوعات في القاعات الخطأ هو عبء كبير على طاقم الإشراف كما لا يخفى على احد .*


إذا فلننظر إلى صورة المنتدى العامة .. و توجهه الفكري الوسطي

المبالغة في النقل تطمس روح المنتدى الحقيقية .. و تغلفها بإطار من السطحية ليست في صالح احدا .. رغم كامل احترامنا لمحتوى الموضوعات المنقولة .. و لكن نريد ان نرقى بأنفسنا و بعقولنا .. لا أن نردد ما يقوله الآخرون ..

موضوع يتضمن خبرا مجردا .. و يمكن أن يكون خاصا جدا و يهم عددا لا يتعدى أصابع اليد الواحدة .. يطرحه صاحبه ثم يتوقع الردود .. و عندما لا يجدها يتهم المنتدى و القاعة و المشرف بأنهم لا يهتمون بالردود .. عجبا و الله اشد العجب ..

كل من ينقل يظن أن ما يهمه يهم الآخرين بنفس القدر .. و يتجاهل أن لكل منهم رايه الخاص .. و فكره الخاص .. و ذوقه الخاص

الردود تأتي على قدر أهمية الموضوع و عموميته و مصداقيته .. أما الخصوصيات فتعامل بقدرها

موضوعات لا تتضمن اي قضية للنقاش .. تطرح مثلا في المناقشات .. لماذا؟

موضوعات تتضمن أخبارا لا تحتمل النقاش .. تطرح مثلا في المناقشات .. لماذا؟

اسئلة نرجو لكل من يتصدى لنقل المواضيع ان يسالها لنفسه بصراحه .. و يجيب عليها .. بصراحة اكبر

----------


## بنت مصر

أستاذ فاضل الغالي

ولو اني عندي حالة احباط شديدة من كم المواضيع اللي مالهاش لازمة
واللي بالفعل بتنزل بمستوى المنتدى اللي تعبنا فيه وكبرناه ..
وللاسف حتى لما بتوجه نقد مش رافضين يتقبلوه ..!!!


اولا / أنا بنقل في اليوم أكتر من 20 موضوع  اما للرقابة لانه مكرر
أو لانه محطوط في مكان خاطيء.. دا بياخد مني ومن المشرفين وقت
وجهد كبير .. فالبعض بينزل الموضوع بدون حتى ما يفكر مكانه فين .. 
اهم حاجة انه يطرح موضوع ... ويزود عدد مشاركاته والاعضاء يدخلوا 
يقولوا له شكرا .. واللي يعترض يبقي مضطهدهم ..

ثانيا / أحيانا بتكون مواضيع جيدة وتستحق النقل لكن نقل ايه وكام
يعني ممكن اتخيل عضو بينقل موضوع أو موضوعين في الاسبوع
انما ينقل في اليوم 5 و 10 مواضيع !!! طب ايه الجديد اللي 
عملناه في منتدانا وفين التميز بتاعنا ؟؟  طب ما احسن نقفل 
المنتدى ونروح نتفرج على المواضيع دي في منتديات تانية.

انا رأيي وياريت كلامي دا ميزعلش حد ..
اننا ما نسمحش بالنقل الا في اضيق الحدود
واللي رافض هذا .. في منتديات تانية ترحب بيه
وبتعينه مشرف كمان لنشاطه الشديد في نقل المواضيع

العضو تميزه بالكيف مش بالكم .. بقلمه مش بقلم غيره 

كلنا بننقل مواضيع من أماكن أخرى لكن مش بالحد اللي يصل الي الاغراق!
المنتدى فعلا في مرحلة غرق بمواضيع منقولة وبشكل مستفز 

الشيء بالشيء يذكر ولو انه مش مجال الموضوع .. لكن احب اقول
ان المشاركات كتر فيها التهريج .. وسوء استخدام لغتنا العربية الجميلة
يعني من ضمن الطرائف ان تتغير حروف  الكلمة باعتبار ان دا  هزار 
وهو في الحقيقة اساءة شديدة الي اللغة العربية لغة القرآن الكريم


في كلام كتير لسة نفسي اقوله .. بس كفاية كده لاني فعلا محتاجة أقوم افتح الشباك واتنفس


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

انا اسفة يا استاذ فاضل
نسيت أشكرك على موضوعك الرائع
فحضرتك دايما تأتي بكل ما يحيك في صدورنا وكأنك تقرأنا

كل التحية والتقدير


بسنت

----------


## LORDKAZA

اخي العزيز الاستاذ فاضل ليست كل الاقلام قادرة على الكتابه فبعض الاقلام لا تستطيع ان تكتب ولكنها في نفس الوقت تريد ان تشارك في المنتدى فتنقل اي شئ فغرضهم الاساسي هو الظهور فقط .
شكرا لك ان افدتنا وافهمتنا بعض الامور التي كنا لا نلاحظها شكرا جزيلا

----------


## osha

تسجيل حضور واعجاب وتقدير للموضوع وكاتبه 
عودة بعد قليل


العود أحمد

العزيز فاضل وكل من يهمه أمر هذا المنتدى الجميل 
أرى أن النقل سلاح ذو حدين 
فهو قد يكون مفيدا وقت نقل خبر موثق توثقيا جيدا ومن مصدر موثوق به 
أو نقل معلومة صحيحة مع ذكر مصادر المعلومة 
وعلى القائم بالنقل هنا مراعاة تحري الدقة فيما ينقل حتى لا يتسبب دون قصد بنشر اشاعة مثلا أو معلومات مغلوطة
احيانا ناس لما بييجي لها خبر على الايميل تجري جري تنشره وكأنه سبق صحفي لم يأت به أحد بغض النظر عن ضرورة مراجعة الأخبار والمعلومات قبل نشرها حتى لا يكون مشاركا في نشر الاكاذيب.

أما النقل الضار فهو النقل لمجرد الحصول على مشاركات زيادة أوتصفيق واعجاب الجميع 
أحيانا حمى الرغبة في زيادة عدد المشاركات تؤدي بالشخص الى نقل أي شئ وكل شئ، الغث والثمين ، القيم والمتواضع 
المهم كل ما تطاله يده ينقله بدون قيد أو شرط 
حسنا وماذا بعد
زاد عدد المشاركات 
وماذا بعد?
هل المهم هو الرقم الموجود الذي يزيد بعدد المشاركين?
هل قيمة وجود الفرد ضمن المنتدى كتجمع انساني هو فقط عدد مشاركاته? أم قيمة هذه المشاركات?
لا أحد ينكر زهوة الأرقام الكبيرة كعدد للمشاركات ولكن أن يكون الاهتمام بالرقم على حساب المضمون فهذا غريب.

أشفق على قاعة لقاءات في حب الله - فهي صاحبة النصيب الأكبر من الموضوعات المنقولة حتى أن بعض الموضوعات القيمة جدا تتوه فيها تحت وطأة وثقل الموضوعات المنقولة.
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم فاضل على ما سطرت يداك لمصحلة هذا المكان.

بسنت الحبيبة 
أدرك مدى ارهاقك ولهاثك خلف بعض الموضوعات لكي تحافظي على الشكل العام بنفس الرونق.

----------


## NANANADER707

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا اتقدم بالشكر للاخ الفاضل على تلك الملاحظات الهامه مع انى لسه جديدة الا انى تحمست ان اكتب واوجه شكرى الى كل غيور يغار عن هذا المنتدى العظيم الذى يحمل كلمه مصر وان يريد له كل تقدم وتميز
وانا مع الراى التجديد والنقل فى اضيق الاحوال شرط ان يكون فيه فائدة تعم الكل كمثل مقاله او معلومه تفيد فقط لا غير والباقى من سمات الشخص نفسه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## محمد الكلاب

الاخ فاضل الاخت بنت مصر ولو اني اشك في ذالك .باقي الزملاء اسمحولي ان اقدم لكم نفسي انا عضو جديد شاب في  الخمسين متوسط التعليم والثقافه والاهم من هذا كله اني ( بدوي ) وعندكم في مصر تقولو اعرابي.بس مسلم ومؤمن باالله.والمسلم من سلم الناس من يده ولسانه. لقد طرحتم موضوع النقل  ولم تذكروا ماهوا الذي يغضبكم في النقل.اين الخطا . موضوع كبير الاجابه علي جميع اهدافه مرة واحده اعتقد انه لا يفي بالغرض.لان موضوع النقل لهدف السرقه بالطبع مرفوض وكذالك نقله تهدف منها الاساءه ايضا مرفوض النقل من اجل كسب الرزق مقبول ولكن بشروط. وكذالك لنشر المعرفه وان كان لا تستطيع اثبات ذالك.كما ان النقل الآضفاء  صفه لك ليست فيك . يعني خداع الاخرين مرفوضه ووووو الي مالا نهايه  حددوا  حتي نقول راينا بسراحه ولماذا هذا مقبول وهذا مرفوض................... البدوي

----------


## فاضــل

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الاستاذ فاضل 
> الاخت العزيره بنت مصر
> 
>  الموضوع يستحق ان نلتفت اليه فعلا  ,, بما ان لهذا المنتدى من معزه خاصه فى قلبى فاننى اتمنى ان يظل دوما فى مصاف المنتديات الهادفه الراقيه التى نعبر من خلالها عن انفسنا
> واخيرا:اود الاعتذار لانى قمت بنقل موضوع 
> لكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلا و سهلا بأختنا الكريمة توتا توتي و حمدا لله على السلامة

و أصلح الله لك النت

و معزة هذا المنتدى عندنا هي التي حفزتنا لطرح الموضوع .. و نشكر لكل من ساهم حبه للمنتدى و غيرته عليه

و الشكر و الاحترام عائدان إليك محملان بالتقدير

----------


## على درويش

لا شك أخى الكريم  فاضل أن هذا الطرح حساس للغاية  جميعنا قد قام بالنقل تأثرا كما قلت أو لنشر قضية يريد أن تتسع المساحات التى تناقشها او او
وانا رغم اعجابى ببعض المواضيع المنقوله الا اننى اراها خالية من الابداع ولك حق فى هذا ولكن هناك أحيانا نقل بتصرف من محاضرة قام بتفريغها وأصاغها باسلوب أدبى ونسبها الى المصدر وهكذا وفى هذه الحالة يكون النقل مفيد جدا ويساعد فى نشر  الفكر  وأيضا فى الأعمال الأدبية لو لم يكن النقل ما وصلت الينا المعلقات 

ففعلا لابد من وضع ضوابط للنقل وتقييم للمواضيع المنقولة

ولى عودة ان شاء الله

وأعتذر بالنيابة عن الأخ محمد البدوى للكريمة بنت مصر وبنت الاسكندرية أختنا الغالية
تقبلوا جميعا تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## ادهم فوده

الاخ العزيز فاضل
لاداعى لنكرار عبارات المديح والاطراء ودعنا نقل انك اثرت قضية هامة
وقد لاحظت نوعا من التحفظ والحدة غير المبررة فى ردود بعض الزملاء وربما يرجع هذا الى نظرية البطحة
لكن لى وجهة نظر مختلفة...... لقد اغفلنا ايجابية مهمة فى مسألة النقل ربما تدفعنا الى قبوله بغض النظرعن حجمه وماهيته
اخى العزيز فلتفق ان الغرض من انشاء مثل هذا المنتدى هو التواصل واثراء ثقافة ووعى ابناء الوطن الواحد ومن ينقل لا شك انه قرأ ما نقله قبل ان يفعل ذلك حتى يتاكد على الاقل من استيفائه لشروط النشر فى المنتدى وهنا قد تحققت فائدة وهى ان احدنا قد قرأ سطرا ربما يحوى معلومة جديدة تتخزن فى ذاكرته
اخى فاضل لا يتمتع جميعنا بموهبة الكتابة ولا داعى لان نحرم جميعا من دافع القراءة
انا جديد بينكم لكن اشعر انى اعرفكم منذ سنوات وارجو ان يكون كلامى خفيفا على قلوبكم

----------


## بنت مصر

> اخى فاضل لا يتمتع جميعنا بموهبة الكتابة ولا داعى لان نحرم جميعا من دافع القراءة
> انا جديد بينكم لكن اشعر انى اعرفكم منذ سنوات وارجو ان يكون كلامى خفيفا على قلوبكم


أخي العزيز أدهم فودة
أولا اشكرك اخي على الرد والتعليق ولو اني أتفق معك في نقطة و أختلف قليلا في أخرى
أتفق معك في أني مثلك لا أتمتع بموهبة الكتابة 
وأختلف معك في ان الحد من النقل سيحرمنا من دافع القراءة 
لاني سأقول لك ان منتدانا مليء بمواضيع لا حصر لها من اقلام الاعضاء
وفي كل المجالات .. نخلصها الاول وبعدين نفكر في النقل ..
كمان تفاعل العضو ونشاطه يمكن ان  يقدر بكم مشاركاته وردوده 
مش بكم المواضيع المنقولة اللي بيطرحها .. 

رد أو رأي واحد صائب  أفضل وأروع من عشرة مواضيع منقولة 


تحياتي 
بسنت

----------


## فاضــل

> وانا رغم اعجابى ببعض المواضيع المنقوله الا اننى اراها خالية من الابداع ولك حق فى هذا ولكن هناك أحيانا نقل بتصرف من محاضرة قام بتفريغها وأصاغها باسلوب أدبى ونسبها الى المصدر وهكذا وفى هذه الحالة يكون النقل مفيد جدا ويساعد فى نشر  الفكر  وأيضا فى الأعمال الأدبية لو لم يكن النقل ما وصلت الينا المعلقات 
> 
> ففعلا لابد من وضع ضوابط للنقل وتقييم للمواضيع المنقولة


صدقت و أحسنت أخي الحبيب علي

و الضوابط التي اقترحناها هي أن يكون الموضوع يحمل قيمة أو فائدة , و أن يراعي التجديد ( أي أن لا يكون مكررا) و أن ينسب لصاحبه .. أو يذكر أنه منقول إن لم يعلم المصدر

سعدنا برؤيتك .. و نتطلع للعودة .. بوافر التشوق 

 :f:

----------


## فاضــل

> الاخ العزيز فاضل
> 
>  لقد اغفلنا ايجابية مهمة فى مسألة النقل ربما تدفعنا الى قبوله بغض النظرعن حجمه وماهيته
> اخى العزيز فلتفق ان الغرض من انشاء مثل هذا المنتدى هو التواصل واثراء ثقافة ووعى ابناء الوطن الواحد ومن ينقل لا شك انه قرأ ما نقله قبل ان يفعل ذلك حتى يتاكد على الاقل من استيفائه لشروط النشر فى المنتدى وهنا قد تحققت فائدة وهى ان احدنا قد قرأ سطرا ربما يحوى معلومة جديدة تتخزن فى ذاكرته
> اخى فاضل لا يتمتع جميعنا بموهبة الكتابة ولا داعى لان نحرم جميعا من دافع القراءة
> انا جديد بينكم لكن اشعر انى اعرفكم منذ سنوات وارجو ان يكون كلامى خفيفا على قلوبكم


أهلا و سهلا بك أخي أدهم .. و ننتهزها فرصة لنرحب بك 

و كن على ثقة أن اي كلام يحوي فكرا و رأيا حتى و لو كان مخالفا لأراءنا فهو خفيف على قلوبنا 

ربما يبدو أن بيننا خلاف .. لكن واقع الأمر على خلاف ذلك .. فليس هناك خلاف

موضوعنا في الأساس يتناول قضية "التدقيق" في النقل و ليس معاداة النقل على إطلاقه

موضوعنا في الأساس دعوة لإحسان القراءة قبل النقل .. و بالتالي يترتب عليها إحسان اختيار المنقول  

موضوعنا دعوة لتحري التجديد و عدم التكرار .. وبالتالي توسيع مجال الاستفادة .. و أفق الفائدة

و في النهاية .. فالموضوع دعوة لتشجيع الكتابة الذاتية .. و ليس حجرا عل  النقل على إطلاقه كما ترى.. فبذا تحصل فائدتان .. إحسان اختيار المنقول .. و تحسين القدرة على الكتابة ..

فهل ما زلت ترى أن بيننا خلاف؟

أنا عن نفسى لا أرى

و نجدد التحية .. مع وافر التقدير

----------


## ادهم فوده

أتفق معك في أني مثلك لا أتمتع بموهبة الكتابة

الاخت العزيزة بنت مصر

الدماء التى تسرى فى عروق ردودك يشوبها نوع من الحدة وربما الذاتية فاراك تكررين كثيرا كلمة منتدانا ولا اقصد فى ردك على  ولكن فى ردود اخرى وارجو ان تتقبلى رايى بصدر رحب ولا تحملى على لانى اقدر ارائك فعلا واعتبر نفسى صديقا له التعبير بدون تحرج او تحفظ
تحياتى

----------


## ادهم فوده

الاخ فاضل 

فاتنى فى الرد السابق التعبير عن اعجابى باسلوبك الراقى وبلاغتك الواضحة فى التعبير عن افكارك

واود  التاكيد على انى لم اقصد الاختلاف ولكن قصدت  الاضافة ............لى مشاركة فى القاعة العامة اتمنى  ان تقرأها

----------


## ابو طيف

أولا شكرا للاخ فاضل على الموضوع الشيق 
وثانيا الشكر للاخت بسنت التى قامت بدعوتى إلى هذا الموضوع
على الرغم انى لأ اُحب المواضيع المنقولة وخاصة اذا كانت مقالات ادبيية مثلا أو شعر أو حتى مواضيع عامة لكن بعض الوقت التمس العزر للاخوة اصحاب المواضيع المنقولة بأنه فى داخله احس باهمية الموضوع فأحب ان يشارك اخوانه واخواته فى المنتدى هذه المعلومات أو البرامج التى من الممكن ان يستفيد اعضاء المنتدى .
وتأتى هنا المشقة على المشرفين ان يتعبوا بعض الشىء فى مراجعة هذه المواضيع وحزف المكرر منها أو المواضيع التى ليس لها اهمية مع ارسال رسالة خاصة لصاحب الموضوع بسبب الحزف حتى لا يسىء فهم الموضوع .
ونعتزر عن تعب المشرفين ونترك الكرة فى ملعبكم لحل الموضوع.

----------


## فاضــل

> الاخت العزيزة بنت مصر
> 
> الدماء التى تسرى فى عروق ردودك يشوبها نوع من الحدة وربما الذاتية فاراك تكررين كثيرا كلمة منتدانا ولا اقصد فى ردك على  ولكن فى ردود اخرى وارجو ان تتقبلى رايى بصدر رحب ولا تحملى على لانى اقدر ارائك فعلا واعتبر نفسى صديقا له التعبير بدون تحرج او تحفظ
> تحياتى





أخي ادهم 

مع القليل من تدقيق النظر ستجد أن الذي يجري في عروق ردود بنت مصر العزيزة إنما هو نوع من "الغيرة " على المنتدى بعيدا كل البعد عن الحدة أو الذاتية .. بل أن حقيقة الأمر أن الذي يجري في عروق ردود بنت مصر هو التفاني و إنكار الذات ..  شهادة أحاسب عليها .. و ادعوك للتأكد من مصداقيتها بمرور الوقت

----------


## فاضــل

> الاخ فاضل 
> 
> فاتنى فى الرد السابق التعبير عن اعجابى باسلوبك الراقى وبلاغتك الواضحة فى التعبير عن افكارك
> 
> واود  التاكيد على انى لم اقصد الاختلاف ولكن قصدت  الاضافة ............لى مشاركة فى القاعة العامة اتمنى  ان تقرأها


أخي أدهم

إضافة نعدها في إطار مزيد الفائدة .. و إن شاء الله ساعرج على مشاركتك في العامة

و اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على ما تفضلت به

----------


## فاضــل

> أولا شكرا للاخ فاضل على الموضوع الشيق 
> وثانيا الشكر للاخت بسنت التى قامت بدعوتى إلى هذا الموضوع
> على الرغم انى لأ اُحب المواضيع المنقولة وخاصة اذا كانت مقالات ادبيية مثلا أو شعر أو حتى مواضيع عامة لكن بعض الوقت التمس العزر للاخوة اصحاب المواضيع المنقولة بأنه فى داخله احس باهمية الموضوع فأحب ان يشارك اخوانه واخواته فى المنتدى هذه المعلومات أو البرامج التى من الممكن ان يستفيد اعضاء المنتدى .
> وتأتى هنا المشقة على المشرفين ان يتعبوا بعض الشىء فى مراجعة هذه المواضيع وحزف المكرر منها أو المواضيع التى ليس لها اهمية مع ارسال رسالة خاصة لصاحب الموضوع بسبب الحزف حتى لا يسىء فهم الموضوع .
> ونعتزر عن تعب المشرفين ونترك الكرة فى ملعبكم لحل الموضوع.


الشكر لك أخي الكريم 

و شكر إضافي على الرؤية الناضجة التي لمستها في مداخلتك

و رغم محاولة المشرفين القيام بواجباتهم على أفضل وجه ممكن إلا اننا ما زلنا نرى ان حب المنتدى و الإخلاص له معادلة من طرفين .. اعضاء .. و منتدى .. و بالتالي فلا نستطيع إعفاء اعضاءنا الأعزاء من التزاماتهم نحو المنتدى الذي يفيض بحبهم كما يفيضون هم بحبه

وافر الشكر

----------


## h.A.m.O.d.Y

صدقت اخى فيما قلت
و بالفعل النقل اصبح ظاهرة و عادة

----------


## spidermaster

لكن ياأخوتي يجب أن نأخذ بعين الأعتبار أن كلا منا
له أكثر من اسم مستعار في النت ..فكيف بذلك سنتهم أونشك بمصداقية احد .
فأنا لدي مشاركات باسم spider 
وأنا أقوم بنشر القصيدة على أكثر من موقع
قهل ذلك سيضعني ..أنا والكثيرين مثلي موضع الشك في النقل..
______________
وبعد هذا أقول أن كل الموضود يدور حول الأمانة العلمية...فالذي لا أمانه له..سينقل

----------


## فاضــل

> صدقت اخى فيما قلت
> و بالفعل النقل اصبح ظاهرة و عادة


أهلا بك أخي الكريم

و لأن النقل عموما اصبح ظاهرة تخطت حدود المقبول و المعقول فكان هذا الموضوع محاولة لرسم حد فاصل بين النقل المفيد .. و النقل من الأنواع الأخرى 

تحية و تقدير .. مع الشكر

----------


## فاضــل

> لكن ياأخوتي يجب أن نأخذ بعين الأعتبار أن كلا منا
> له أكثر من اسم مستعار في النت ..فكيف بذلك سنتهم أونشك بمصداقية احد .
> فأنا لدي مشاركات باسم spider 
> وأنا أقوم بنشر القصيدة على أكثر من موقع
> قهل ذلك سيضعني ..أنا والكثيرين مثلي موضع الشك في النقل..
> ______________
> وبعد هذا أقول أن كل الموضود يدور حول الأمانة العلمية...فالذي لا أمانه له..سينقل


عندما يكون العضو له اكثر من اسم في أكثر من مكان فكل ما عليه فعله هو أن يتفهم الأمر لو طالبه احد بمصدر ما يكتب .. فقط يتفهم الأمر مع إحسان الظن حيث انه هو من تسبب بذلك بتعدد الأسماء .. و لا يعني ذلك أن من له اكثر من اسم سيوضع في محل الشك إلى أن تثبت براءته..

الأمانة العلمية و الأخلاقية جزء اساسي في الموضوع و لكنها ليست كل الموضوع .. فالنقل المفيد حتى و لو كان غير معلوم المصدر مرحب به .. 

و إحسان اختيار  المادة المنقولة ايضا جزء مهم .. فما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب 

شكرا جزيلا على الحضور .. و على صدق ابداء وجهة النظر التي نحترمها

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*وربنا انت بتتكلم صح .. 

هو الاعتماد على المواضيع المنقوله من غير تفكير و عمال على بطال كده له تأثير سلبي ع العضو و المنتدى ..
و أكتر حاجه بقى بتضايق فعلاً إنك تلاقي واحد ناقل موضوع و مش قايل إنه منقول سواء بطريقه مباشره أو غير مباشره .

نأمل أن يكون النقل بالأسلوب المناسب و في الوقت المناسب و من الشخص المناسب .

تحياتي لك أخي الحبيب سعيد على وجهة نظرك هذه .

كل الحب و الاحترام ..


*

----------


## فاضــل

> *وربنا انت بتتكلم صح .. 
> 
> هو الاعتماد على المواضيع المنقوله من غير تفكير و عمال على بطال كده له تأثير سلبي ع العضو و المنتدى ..
> و أكتر حاجه بقى بتضايق فعلاً إنك تلاقي واحد ناقل موضوع و مش قايل إنه منقول سواء بطريقه مباشره أو غير مباشره .
> 
> نأمل أن يكون النقل بالأسلوب المناسب و في الوقت المناسب و من الشخص المناسب .
> 
> تحياتي لك أخي الحبيب سعيد على وجهة نظرك هذه .
> 
> ...


التحية و الحب مع الاحترام عائدون إليك مع مزيد التقدير يا هشام   

 :y:  

و انت فين يا رجل ؟ افتقدناك كثيرا 

 :Love:   ::

----------


## sayedattia

[RIGHT]
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الأخ الفاضل : فاضل ( مراقب المنتدي )*
*       تحية الأعزاز والتقدير لطرحكم الكريم لموضوع " النقل "*

*وفي هذا الصدد أحب أن أضيف بعض النقاط :*
*&#183;     * *النقل ليس كله شر ... ولكن كثرته وأعتباره مقياس لعدد المشاركات شيء خطير ...*
*&#183;     * *لي أقتراح – أن كان لي حق تقديم الأقتراحات – وهو ان تحسب المشاركات بالنقاط وليس بعدد مرات المشاركات مثلاً:اذا شارك أحد الأعضاء بموضوع منقول فيحسب له نقطة واحده .. أما إذا شارك بموضوع مكتوب من إنتاجه الفكـــــري فيحسب له 3 نقاط أومضاعفاتها حسب نوع الموضــــــــوع أو جودته ويحدد ذلك بمعرفة المشرفين والمشرف العــــــــــــــام .*
*&#183;     * *من الممكن تخصيص قــــــاعة في المنتــــدي يتم وضــــــــــــع الموضوعات المنقـــولة بها لمن يريد الأطــــــلاع علـــــي هذه الموضوعات .*
*وتقبل تحيتي ومودتي** * *سيـــــــــد عطيــــــــــه*

----------


## nour edeen

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم .

مشكور على الموضوع .

----------


## فاضــل

> [RIGHT]
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *الأخ الفاضل : فاضل ( مراقب المنتدي )*
> *       تحية الأعزاز والتقدير لطرحكم الكريم لموضوع " النقل "*
> 
> *وفي هذا الصدد أحب أن أضيف بعض النقاط :*
> *·     * *النقل ليس كله شر ... ولكن كثرته وأعتباره مقياس لعدد المشاركات شيء خطير ...*
> *·     * *لي أقتراح – أن كان لي حق تقديم الأقتراحات – وهو ان تحسب المشاركات بالنقاط وليس بعدد مرات المشاركات مثلاً:اذا شارك أحد الأعضاء بموضوع منقول فيحسب له نقطة واحده .. أما إذا شارك بموضوع مكتوب من إنتاجه الفكـــــري فيحسب له 3 نقاط أومضاعفاتها حسب نوع الموضــــــــوع أو جودته ويحدد ذلك بمعرفة المشرفين والمشرف العــــــــــــــام .*
> *·     * *من الممكن تخصيص قــــــاعة في المنتــــدي يتم وضــــــــــــع الموضوعات المنقـــولة بها لمن يريد الأطــــــلاع علـــــي هذه الموضوعات .*
> *وتقبل تحيتي ومودتي** * [LEFT][RIGHT][B][FONT=Arial]سيـــــــــد عطيــــــــــه [COLOR=]


شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم سيد على إضافتك القيمة و اسمح لي بتعقيب بسيط

لم نقل ابدا أن النقل كله شر .. و إنما حددنا ما نراه شرا بالنقل المكرر الخالي من الفائدة و العاري من المضمون .. حتى بغض النظر عن الهدف من طرحه سواء كان مجرد الظهور أو لفت النظر أو زيادة عدد المشاركات ..

يحق لك بالطبع تقديم الاقتراحات على الرحب و السعة .. و مع الشكر ايضا 

في الحقيقة عدد المشاركات يسجل تلقائيا عن طريق برنامج المنتدى و ليس للمشرفين خاصية التحكم في هذه الجزئية و بالتالي يصعب بل ربما يستحيل تنفيذ هذا الاقتراح لأسباب فنية رغم وجاهته..

و الاقتراح الأخير بتخصيص قاعة للمواضيع المنقولة المكررة جاري دراسته في الإدارة منذ فترة للتحقق من مدى ملائمته و إن شاء اللـه نصل إلى قرار فيه قريبا بحول اللـه .. 

مع خالص الشكر و التقدير .. و التحية

----------


## فاضــل

> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم .
> 
> مشكور على الموضوع .


شكر الله لك أخي نور الدين 

و جزاك خيرا 

تحية و تقدير

----------


## أنفـــــال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
العزيز فاضـل .. 
الأعزاء المشاركين و المارين .. 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 
هذا الموضوع .. رائع .. و أحسب أنه قد آتى ثماراً طيبة .. 
و أرى أثره في منتدانا .. بشكل جميل يثلج الصدر .. 
بارك الله بك يا فاضـل .. و  جزيت خيراً..
و شكراً.. لكل الذين قرأوا .. و  تفهموا.. 
تحية .. من قلب صاحبة الكلمات بالأعلى .. 
 :f2:

----------


## ديدي

الغالى دوما فاضل
دائما تاتى موضوعاتك على الاوتار الحساسة
مشكلة هامة نعانى منها داخل المنتدى
النقل غير الهادف
عدم امتلاك الكثير لموهبة الكتابة والتأليف وانا منهم
اعجبنى جميع التعليقات والمداخلات
ولكن استوقفتنى مشاركة الاستاذ عاطف هلال
احيانا تكون موهبة التذوق للكلمات معادلة الى حد كبير موهبة التأليف
شكرا على الموضوع الهام والعرض المميز
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## فاضــل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> العزيز فاضـل .. 
> الأعزاء المشاركين و المارين .. 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 
> هذا الموضوع .. رائع .. و أحسب أنه قد آتى ثماراً طيبة .. 
> و أرى أثره في منتدانا .. بشكل جميل يثلج الصدر .. 
> بارك الله بك يا فاضـل .. و  جزيت خيراً..
> و شكراً.. لكل الذين قرأوا .. و  تفهموا.. 
> تحية .. من قلب صاحبة الكلمات بالأعلى ..


و مرور رائع .. اشتقنا له 

و يسعدنا أن بدأ الموضوع يؤتي ثماره بشكل تلحظه الأعين

اشاركك شكر كل من قرأ  و تفهم و استجاب يا أنفال

و تحية بأحسن منها .. إلى قلب صاحبة الكلمات بالأعلى .. و الشكر زيادة

----------


## فاضــل

> الغالى دوما فاضل
> دائما تاتى موضوعاتك على الاوتار الحساسة
> مشكلة هامة نعانى منها داخل المنتدى
> النقل غير الهادف
> عدم امتلاك الكثير لموهبة الكتابة والتأليف وانا منهم
> اعجبنى جميع التعليقات والمداخلات
> ولكن استوقفتنى مشاركة الاستاذ عاطف هلال
> احيانا تكون موهبة التذوق للكلمات معادلة الى حد كبير موهبة التأليف
> شكرا على الموضوع الهام والعرض المميز
> تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى


أهلا بالعزيزة دائما ديدي

الأوتار الحساسة في ظني هي أحد ما يميز هذا المنتدى عن غيره .. فالمنتدي به من الحيوية بحمد الله ما يجعله  ينفعل و يتفاعل .. و احسب لأعضائنا الكرام حسن تفاعلهم

النقل غير الهادف سطحية .. و دعوة مباشرة للتسطيح 

عدم امتلاك موهبة الكتابة ليس به اي مشكلة فلا يفترض أن يكون الكل كتاب أو مبدعين .. 

تنمية ملكة الكتابة تأتي بالقراءة أولا ثم محاولة الكتابة ثانيا .. و إن لم تأت مطلقا فليس هناك مشكلة ايضا .. فيمكن للفرد أن يرى في كتابات غيره تعبيرا جيدا عن نفسه و عما يريد قوله .. و هنا يأتي دور النقل .. إحسان النظر إلى مادة النقل و أمانة النقل كفيل بحل أي إشكالية في هذا الشأن 
و هذا يتفق تماما مع ما تفضل به استاذنا المهندس عاطف أن الفطرة الجيدة بطبعها تحسن التذوق .. و تحسن الاختيار .. و حسن التذوق و الاختيار سينعكس إيجابا بكل تأكيد على جودة المشاركات..

شكر بشكر يكافئه أو أكثر .. و التقدير زيادة

----------


## حورس

أشكرك على الموضوع وياريت كل من يقرأ الموضوع يستفيد منه .... ولكل من يقتبس أن اقتباسه مفيدا أو لا يقتبس...... وأرجو أن يكون الأقتباس قليلا وأن يعبر كل شخص عن رأيه

----------


## فاضــل

> أشكرك على الموضوع وياريت كل من يقرأ الموضوع يستفيد منه .... ولكل من يقتبس أن اقتباسه مفيدا أو لا يقتبس...... وأرجو أن يكون الأقتباس قليلا وأن يعبر كل شخص عن رأيه


إذا هناك اتفاق على كل ما ورد في ثنايا الموضوع 

شكرا أخي الكريم .. و أهلا بك معنا

----------


## dr_nemo

كلام جميل جدا ....

        احيك يا زميل

----------


## فاضــل

> كلام جميل جدا ....
> 
>         احييك يا زميل


تحية بتحية اكبر منها 

مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## أسد

واستكمالا للفائدة - فنستأذن من أستاذنا العزيز - فاضل - بوضع الطرح التالي 


أعضاء ورواد منتدانا الكريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وأسعد الله صباحكم ومسائكم بكل خير - وطبتم وطابت أوقاتكم بكل ما هو جميل 

===> أحبتي - في منتدانا الكريم- موضوعنا اليوم هو بالأهمية بمكان .. أنه موضوع النقل - النقل من موقع إلي موقع - النقل من منتدي إلي منتدي - النقل من موقع إلي منتدي - النقل من كتاب إلي أخر - النقل من الكتب المختلفة إلي عالم النت (( أنه النقل بمعناه العام ))

====>{ النقل والجدل حوله}<====
يدور حول النقل عدة آراء - لكل رأي وجهة نظره الخاصة -
1)	فريق ينادي بعدم النقل ... وحجته في ذلك أن النقل يقتل المواهب المخزونة . وأن عدم النقل أدعي إلي أن ينتج الشخص من نباتات عقله وهذا أدعي إلي نمو قدراته التذوقية والحسية واللغوية والتعبيرية وغيرها من القدرات الأخري 
2)	فريق ينادي بالنقل .. وحجته / بأن كل الأفراد والجماعات تعتمد علي بعضها البعض 
3)	فريق وسط - وهو ينادي بالنقل ولكن شريطة - أن يظهر الناقل قدراته فيما ينقل سواء كانت قدرات تحليلية أو إضافية أو تنسيقية أو انتقائية المواضيع أو تحقيقها - ونحن نميل إلي هذا الرأي 

=====> أهمية النقل <=====
قد يبدو للبعض أن النقل ليس ذو أهمية .. ولكن علي خلاف ذلك فالنقل ذو أهمية كبري فالكتب التي بين يدينا الآن تنقل بعضها عن بعض ..بل حتي حضارات العالم الكبري التي نراها اليوم اعتمدت في بناء حضارتها علي النقل .. فحضارة الإسلام نقلت من الحضارات الأخري وأضافة إليها الكثير والكثير .. بل ولم تكتفي بهذا بل نقلت حضارتها هذه إلي الممالك والبلدان التي فتحتها خارج حدود الجزيرة العربية .. ومن حضارة الإسلام العظيمة نقلت الحضارة الأوربية منها وبنت حضارتها التي نراها اليوم وأضافة إلي أيضا والأمثلة كثيرة في بيان ذلك .. بل العلماء الأفاضل كانوا ينقلون عن بعضهم البعض فلقد نقل الخلف عن السلف .. فأي حضارة تعتمد في بناءها علي النقل والإضافة و التعديل  - والنقل يشمل أم الكتب أو المخطوطات أو اثار أو نظريات .. وهكذا 
بل حتي بناء الأبناء يعتمد علي النقل فالأباء ينقلون ثقافتهم وعاداتهم وتقاليدهم لابناءهم .. وهكذا تسير دورة الحياة .. ومن هذا العرض الموجز يتضح لنا أهمية النقل في بناء الحضارة الأنسانية 

 ====>[ مهارات النقل ]<====
للنقل عدة مهارات تجعل من نقل الموضوع مفيدا .. ويمكن إيجاز تلك المهارات كالتالي 
1)	أنقل المواضيع المفيدة البعيدة عن الالغاز والتكلف والتعقيد 
2)	أنقل المواضيع التي تحتوي علي بعض الصور .. فالنفس دوما ما تميل إلي الصور أكثر من كثرة الحروف - وكما يقولون- الصورة أهم من آلاف الكلمات -
3)	استخدم الألوان عند نقلك لموضوع ما .. فمثلا أجعل العناصر الرئيسية باللون الأحمر والتفاصيل والشرح باللون الأسود - وهكذا 
4)	أنقل المواضيع التي لا تتسم بالتطويل الممل ولا التقصير المخل 
5)	تحري في جعل مصدر النقل ذو ثقة ومقبول لدي القراء 
6)	أنقل المواضيع التي تتسم بالتفرد والندرة والتي قلما توجد في كثير من المنتديات والمواقع 
7)	نوع في نقلك للمواضيع .. فلا تنقل مواضيع محددة ذو طابع معين .. فمثلا لا تنقل المواضيع السياسية فحسب مما يعطي طابع لدي القارئ أنك لا تنقل إلا تلك النوعية من المواضيع .. فلا يقبل ممن لا يميلون إلي السياسة علي تلك المواضيع عند رؤيتها في الشريط المتحرك 
8)	راعي المرحلة الفكرية والعمرية عند نقلك للمواضيع 
9)	اجعل العنوان مثيرا .. بحيث يكون لافتا للنظر وجاذبا للأعضاء إلي الموضوع المنقول .. فلا تنقل عنوان الموضوع الأصلي كما هو بل ألعب فيه وغيره 
10)	لا تنظر عند نقلك للموضوع إلي كثرة ردود الأعضاء ولكن أنظر إلي قيمة الموضوع
11)	اجعل لموضوعك المنقول هدف من وراءه .. فالمواضيع الدينية من أجل الحصول علي المثوبة والدعوة إلي الله .. والمواضيع السياسة والثقافية من أجل تثقيف الناس وبيان الحقيقة للناس 
12)	اتصف بالمنهجية في النقل - فحاول أن تنقل موضوع معين علي هيئة حلقات - مثال توضيحي مثلا تنقل موضوع متعلق بالفواكه وفوائدها .. فاليوم فوائد الموز .. والموضوع الأخر فوائد الخوخ وهكذا إلي أن تنتهي من تلك السلسلة 
=====> آداب النقل <=====
1)	ليس كل ما يقرأ ينقل - فلا تنقل إلا ما هو مفيد
2)	ابتعد عن المواضيع التي من شانها بث العداء بين الأعضاء
3)	ابتعد عن المواضيع التي من شأنها بث الفرقة بين جنبات الأمة - مثل المواضيع التي تسخر من فئة معين كالبدو أو الأخوان أو أو .... الخ 
4)	ابتعد عن المواضيع التي من شأنها أن تتهكم وتقلل من شأن الدول العربية الأخري
5)	تحري في نقلك لموضوع ما أن تذكر مصدر النقل - فهذه فضيلة دينية وصفة علمية وإلزامية قانونية -
6)	تجنب نقل المواضيع التي من شأنها تصفية بعض العداء بينك وبين الأخرين - وتحلي بصفة العفو عند المقدرة -
7)	راقب الله فيما تنقل وتكتب - ولا تسئ إلي دينك أو أمتك أو دولتك أو حتي شخصك 
8)	ارفع الحالة المعنوية لكاتب الموضوع الأصلي - فعندما يري موضوع في مكان ما وذيل أسمه في نهايته فهذا من شأنه رفع الحالة المعنوية عنده 

=====> في نهاية المطاف أتمني أن يكون الموضوع ذو فائدة عامة لجُل المسلمين 
ودمتم جميعا في رعاية الله وآمنه 

أخوكم المحب /// رمضان العدوي
المكني بـــــــ أسد..

----------


## الصاعق

*نحمد الله على سلامتك يا رمضان* 

*اين كنت كل الفترة الماضية ؟*

----------


## أسد

> *نحمد الله على سلامتك يا رمضان* 
> *اين كنت كل الفترة الماضية ؟*


أشكر لك رقة وجمال حرفك الندي 
فقط .. مشاغل - نسألكم الدعاء -

----------


## فاضــل

> واستكمالا للفائدة - فنستأذن من أستاذنا العزيز - فاضل - بوضع الطرح التالي 
> 
> =====> آداب النقل <=====
> 1)	ليس كل ما يقرأ ينقل - فلا تنقل إلا ما هو مفيد
> 2)	ابتعد عن المواضيع التي من شانها بث العداء بين الأعضاء
> 3)	ابتعد عن المواضيع التي من شأنها بث الفرقة بين جنبات الأمة - مثل المواضيع التي تسخر من فئة معين كالبدو أو الأخوان أو أو .... الخ 
> 4)	ابتعد عن المواضيع التي من شأنها أن تتهكم وتقلل من شأن الدول العربية الأخري
> 5)	تحري في نقلك لموضوع ما أن تذكر مصدر النقل - فهذه فضيلة دينية وصفة علمية وإلزامية قانونية -
> 6)	تجنب نقل المواضيع التي من شأنها تصفية بعض العداء بينك وبين الأخرين - وتحلي بصفة العفو عند المقدرة -
> ...


معك الإذن مع الشكر و التقدير أخي رمضان

أحسنت 

و من أطال الغياب جاء بالغنائم .. فنعم ما جئت به 

شكر الله لك و اثابك كل الخير .. مع التأمين على دعائك .. و الدعاء لك بمثل

----------


## عمرو صالح

> اولا / أنا بنقل في اليوم أكتر من 20 موضوع  اما للرقابة لانه مكرر
> أو لانه محطوط في مكان خاطيء.. دا بياخد مني ومن المشرفين وقت
> وجهد كبير .. فالبعض بينزل الموضوع بدون حتى ما يفكر مكانه فين .. 
> اهم حاجة انه يطرح موضوع ... ويزود عدد مشاركاته والاعضاء يدخلوا 
> يقولوا له شكرا .. واللي يعترض يبقي مضطهدهم ..
> 
> 
> بسنت


والله عندك حق يا بسنت في ناس بنتزل مواضيع وتعمل مشاركات وهمية بس عشان عدد مشاركاتهم يزيد 
في وقت قياسي
واكتر القاعات اللي بيحصل فيها مشاركات وهمية قاعات المسابقات والرياضة والقاعة العامة
وكتير مواضيع بتكون منقولة وخلاص
وكتير يتم النقل ويكون مكرر وده بيكون دليل على ان اللي بينقل مش متابع اصلا 
لكن مجرد يدخل ينقل خلاص
تلاقي عضو مكملش شهر ومشاركاته تخطت الألف 
في حين في اعضاء مهمين جداً وموجودين من شهور ومشاركاتهم موصلتش للألف
طبعا في اعضاء مشاركتهم كتير ومفيدة لكن بتكلم عن السمة العامة


*شكرا يا استاذ فاضل على طرح الموضوع

----------


## bedo_ic

موضوع  مهم فعلا ... لان فى اغلب الاوقات منعرفش هل مصدر النقل صحيح او خطأ .. وايضا الشكوك دائما تكون موجودة فى حالة النقل
شكرا ودائما الى رفعة منتدانا 
تحياتى

----------


## فاضــل

أعتقد أننا بحاجة لمراجعة هذا الموضوع أيضا .. فبعض المشاكل مثلها مثل الأمراض .. يمكن أن تكون مزمنة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*للرفع..
والتأمل..
والتذكرة..

أهمس إلى كل ناقل..
حاول أن تكتب من بنات أفكارك..
إنقل الموضوعات القيمة فقط..
وإن لم يكن من النقل بد..فأكتب إسم صاحب الموضوع الأصلى..
فإن لم تستطع معرفة إسم صاحب الموضوع أو لم تستطع تحديده فعلى الأقل أذكر أن الموضوع منقول

كل الشكر لك يا فاضل على موضعاتك القيمة التى ستظل محفورة فى هذا المنتدى بإسمك
وسنظل نتذكرها ونلجأ إليها كلما ألحت الحاجة..
وجزاك الله الخير الوفير*

----------


## سمـاء

فاضل..

بعد ما يقرب من أربع سنوات على موضوعك... مازال مفتوحا...

وما زال النقل وسيلة للبعض....

ورغم كل النوايا الحسنة على أفضل تقدير فمن حق القارئ أن يعرف أن الموضوع ليس لكاتبه...

أحيانا أقرأ موضوع أكثر من مرة.. لأنى لا استطيع ربط الاسلوب بكاتبه...

مما يفقد الناقل المصداقية.. والثقة...



أحمد ناصر..

شكرا لك لرفعك هذا الموضوع الثرى الهام جدا...

واضم صوتى لصوتك فى كل ماقلت....

شكرا لكل فكر.............

----------


## فاضــل

> *للرفع..*
> *والتأمل..*
> *والتذكرة..*
> 
> *أهمس إلى كل ناقل..*
> *حاول أن تكتب من بنات أفكارك..*
> *إنقل الموضوعات القيمة فقط..*
> *وإن لم يكن من النقل بد..فأكتب إسم صاحب الموضوع الأصلى..*
> *فإن لم تستطع معرفة إسم صاحب الموضوع أو لم تستطع تحديده فعلى الأقل أذكر أن الموضوع منقول*
> ...


الدال على الخير كفاعله 

و رب مبلغ أوعى من سامع

و الشكر على الشكر لك يا أحمد على سعيك لغرس قيم الأمانة و تقديم و تقدير الفائدة

شكر الله لك و اثابك خيرا

----------


## فاضــل

> فاضل..
> 
> بعد ما يقرب من أربع سنوات على موضوعك... مازال مفتوحا...
> 
> وما زال النقل وسيلة للبعض....
> 
> ورغم كل النوايا الحسنة على أفضل تقدير فمن حق القارئ أن يعرف أن الموضوع ليس لكاتبه...
> 
> أحيانا أقرأ موضوع أكثر من مرة.. لأنى لا استطيع ربط الاسلوب بكاتبه...
> ...


أهلا سماء 

الثقة تنبني على المصداقية 

و المصداقية خبرة تراكمية من تكرار الصدق 

النقل دون ذكر المصدر أو الإختلاس يمكن أن يشبع بعض الحاجات النفسية لدى البعض و لكن لو انتبهوا لعلموا أن تلك الحاجات النفسية عارضة و ليست اصيلة .. في حين أن الحاجة للتقدير الاجتماعي و المدح المبني على الصدق هي الحاجة الأصيلة التي يتشرف المرء بإشباعها .. و على ذلك فإشباع الحاجات العارضة قد يدمر إشباع الحاجات الأصيلة بفقدان المصداقية 

افتقاد المدح يمكن التعايش معه 

أما افتقاد المصداقية فلا 

و هذا الموضوع لا أظن أنه يغلق ابدا .. و لست أول من فتحه 

فطالما كانت هناك حاجات نفسية بحاجة للإشباع فسيظل الموضوع متجددا    




> أحمد ناصر..
> 
> شكرا لك لرفعك هذا الموضوع الثرى الهام جدا...
> 
> واضم صوتى لصوتك فى كل ماقلت....
> 
> شكرا لكل فكر.............


و اشاركك شكر أحمد ناصر .. و شكر كل صاحب فكر .. و كل صاحب قلم .. و كل صاحب عقل ..و كل صاحب خلق و أمانة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز .... فاضل
وموضوع آخر من مواضيعك الرائعة التى تحرك شئ ما فى الوجدان والعقل على حد سواء
ولأننا فى زمن أُستبيحت فيه كل المحرمات وأصبحت السرقة والكذب من مفرداته القبيحة فأصبح مجرد وضعنا لكلمة منقول أسفل موضوع
ليس من إبداعنا ولم نساهم فى كتابته بأى شكل من الأشكال مهمة ثقيلة على النفوس التى إستمرأت الكذب والرياء والسرقة ....!!
الكلمة هى عصير الروح والوجدان والعقل على حد سواء بل إننى أزعم أن المجهود الذى يبذله الكاتب فى كتابة موضوع أو مقال أشد وطأة من مجهود عامل البناء أو ماشابهها من مهن ....وكيف لا وهو يُعمل كل ملكاته وجوارحه لإخراج أفكاره وآراءه ومعتقداته لنا فى إطار فكرى جذاب يستفز العقول للتفاعل ويحرضها على مزيد من الإبداع والإبتكار ....!!
فى رأيى أن الحقوق الفكرية والأدبية لأى كاتب مقدسة لا يجب المساس بها تحت أى ظرف وقضية أن ننقل أو نأتى بموضوع لأحدهم لا أجد فيها مايعيب أيضاً بل على العكس فهى تعكس بصور أو بأخرى توجه ناقل الموضوع وتكشف عن جانب من أفكاره ومعتقداته ....،،
نحتاج يا أخى إلى أن ننضج أكثر عند تعاملنا مع هذه القضية نحتاج أن نثق بأنفسنا وبأننا بنقلنا لبعض المواضيع لا ينتقص شئ من قدرنا ولا من علمنا وثقافتنا وإننا بإنساب الموضوع لصاحبه شئ يُعلينا ويزيد من مكانتنا عند الاخرين 
الناقل بدون ذكر المصدر هو إنسان يبحث عن التميز غير الحقيقى وسرعان ما تكتشف خدعته عند بدء النقاش والحوار حول موضوعه المنقول - بفرض نجاحه فى إخفاء انه منقول وانه لغيره- وشخصياً هذا الزيف يكشف ببساطة عندى عند متابعة نقاشه حول موضوعه الذى غالباً مايكون دون مستوى النقاش أو القضية التى طرحها أو فلنقل نقلها ...!!
وعن نفسى أفضل قراءة موضوع من إبداع الكاتب نفسه أكثر ألف مرة من قراءة موضوع منقول ومهما كان أسلوب الكاتب متواضع أو بسيط إلا أن الفكرة والطرح هى ماتشد الإنتباه وتعمل على التفاعل المأمول عند أى كاتب من كتابة مقاله .... إذاً قوة الفكرة هى ما ينبغى ان نبحث عنه عند شروعنا فى كتابة أى موضوع لأنها العامل الأساسى فى نجاحه  ... أما عن الإسلوب فهو شئ يمكن تطويره أو تعلمه حتى من كثرة القراءة والإتطلاع ... فقط لو حاولنا وبذلنا القليل من الجهد  :notme: 
إنها دعوة للكتابة بأقلامنا وطرح الأفكار مهما كانت بسيطة فى ظاهرها لكن بالنقاش وتبادل الخبرات وعدم تهيبنا من النزال الفكرى نستطيع أن نجنى الكثير من الأفكار العظيمة والبناءة ومن الخبرات الحياتية التى ربما لا تتاح لنا الفرصة لخوضها واقعياً ولكننا نستقيها ممن يحاورونا ويناقشونا
أعتذر عن الإطالة ولكن موضوعك كمعظم مواضيعك أكثر من رائع ويستدعى الكثير من الأفكار ودائماً يصلح طرحها فى كل الأوقات والأزمان
بوركت وزادك الله من علمه 
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## فاضــل

وضعت ردا مفصلا و لكن للأسف ضاع مع سقوط السيرفر 

سأحاول كتابته مرة أخرى في اول فرصة إن شاء الله .. معذرة

----------


## فاضــل

> أخى العزيز .... فاضل
> وموضوع آخر من مواضيعك الرائعة التى تحرك شئ ما فى الوجدان والعقل على حد سواء
> ولأننا فى زمن أُستبيحت فيه كل المحرمات وأصبحت السرقة والكذب من مفرداته القبيحة فأصبح مجرد وضعنا لكلمة منقول أسفل موضوع ليس من إبداعنا ولم نساهم فى كتابته بأى شكل من الأشكال مهمة ثقيلة على النفوس التى إستمرأت الكذب والرياء والسرقة ....!!


أهلا و سهلا و مرحبا أختي الكريمة جيهان

استباحة المحرمات و شيوعها يذكرني بقوم لوط عندما فشت فيهم الفاحشة بحيث لم يعودوا ينكرونها فاصبح من يتصدى للنصح و الإرشاد و الأمر بالمعروف هم النشاز و على ذلك فقد برروا لأنفسهم قولهم " اخرجوهم من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون" 




> الكلمة هى عصير الروح والوجدان والعقل على حد سواء بل إننى أزعم أن المجهود الذى يبذله الكاتب فى كتابة موضوع أو مقال أشد وطأة من مجهود عامل البناء أو ماشابهها من مهن ....وكيف لا وهو يُعمل كل ملكاته وجوارحه لإخراج أفكاره وآراءه ومعتقداته لنا فى إطار فكرى جذاب يستفز العقول للتفاعل ويحرضها على مزيد من الإبداع والإبتكار ....!!
> فى رأيى أن الحقوق الفكرية والأدبية لأى كاتب مقدسة لا يجب المساس بها تحت أى ظرف وقضية أن ننقل أو نأتى بموضوع لأحدهم لا أجد فيها مايعيب أيضاً بل على العكس فهى تعكس بصور أو بأخرى توجه ناقل الموضوع وتكشف عن جانب من أفكاره ومعتقداته ....،،


الجهد الذهني و العقلي المبذول في أي عملية إبداع أو إجادة أو اهتمام أكبر من الجهد البدني المبذول في الأعمال البدنية و الطاقة التي يحتاجها المخ للعمليات الذهنية أكبر من تلك التي تحتاجها العضلات للعمليات البدنية

إضافة إلى أن الجهد البدني يستطيع اي بدن أو آلة أن تقوم به في حين أن الجهد العقلي حكر لصاحبه 

الأستاذ العقاد ضرب مثلا مدهشا لكيفية تناطح العقول لتوليد الجديد و المزيد من الأفكار و الرؤى حيث شبه العقل بالمرآة فلو وضعت مرآتين متقابلتين لتولد لديك عدد لا نهائي من الصور حيث أن كل مرآة تعكس الصورة المتكونة أمامها ثم تعيد الثانية عكس الصورة و هكذا دواليك .. و  ما بالكم بعدد كبير من المرايا منظوم على هيئة اشكال مثلثة أو مربعة أو مسدسة مثلا .. كم صورة تنتج من مرايا على هذا النسق؟ 





> نحتاج يا أخى إلى أن ننضج أكثر عند تعاملنا مع هذه القضية نحتاج أن نثق بأنفسنا وبأننا بنقلنا لبعض المواضيع لا ينتقص شئ من قدرنا ولا من علمنا وثقافتنا وإننا بإنساب الموضوع لصاحبه شئ يُعلينا ويزيد من مكانتنا عند الاخرين 
> الناقل بدون ذكر المصدر هو إنسان يبحث عن التميز غير الحقيقى وسرعان ما تكتشف خدعته عند بدء النقاش والحوار حول موضوعه المنقول - بفرض نجاحه فى إخفاء انه منقول وانه لغيره- وشخصياً هذا الزيف يكشف ببساطة عندى عند متابعة نقاشه حول موضوعه الذى غالباً مايكون دون مستوى النقاش أو القضية التى طرحها أو فلنقل نقلها ...!!


النقل يكون دليل عقل عندما نحسن اختيار المنقول و المنقول عنه .. و العكس بالعكس

هناك علم مستحدث اسمه علم الطاقة .. و من مكتشفات هذا العلم أن كل فرد يصدر طاقة من نوع معين إلى المحيط الذي يعيش فبه .. و هذه الطاقة تنتشر في المحيط ثم تعود إليه من نفس النوع الذي أصدره .. و الأفراد ذوي الطاقات المتشابهة يتجاذبون من ناحية و يتنافرون مع ذوي الطاقات المختلفة من الناحية الأخرى

و على ذلك فمن يرسل لمحيطه طاقة حب تعود إليه الطاقة من نفس النوع حبا .. و من يرسلها صدقا تعود إليه من نفس النوع .. صدقا.. و كذلك من يرسلها كذبا فتعود إليه من نفس النوع .. كذبا 

و الصادقون ينجذبون لبعضهم .. و يتنافرون مع الكاذبين .. و كذلك الكاذبون ينجذبون لبعضهم .. و يتنافرون مع الصادقين

و ليحذر الكاذبون من أن الطاقة التي يرسلونها لمحيطهم ستكشفهم رغما عنهم .. فإرسال الطاقة أمر فطري تلقائي يصعب التحكم فيه .. إلا لمن عرف ذلك العلم و تمرس فيه           





> وعن نفسى أفضل قراءة موضوع من إبداع الكاتب نفسه أكثر ألف مرة من قراءة موضوع منقول ومهما كان أسلوب الكاتب متواضع أو بسيط إلا أن الفكرة والطرح هى ماتشد الإنتباه وتعمل على التفاعل المأمول عند أى كاتب من كتابة مقاله .... إذاً قوة الفكرة هى ما ينبغى ان نبحث عنه عند شروعنا فى كتابة أى موضوع لأنها العامل الأساسى فى نجاحه ... أما عن الإسلوب فهو شئ يمكن تطويره أو تعلمه حتى من كثرة القراءة والإتطلاع ... فقط لو حاولنا وبذلنا القليل من الجهد 
> إنها دعوة للكتابة بأقلامنا وطرح الأفكار مهما كانت بسيطة فى ظاهرها لكن بالنقاش وتبادل الخبرات وعدم تهيبنا من النزال الفكرى نستطيع أن نجنى الكثير من الأفكار العظيمة والبناءة ومن الخبرات الحياتية التى ربما لا تتاح لنا الفرصة لخوضها واقعياً ولكننا نستقيها ممن يحاورونا ويناقشونا
> أعتذر عن الإطالة ولكن موضوعك كمعظم مواضيعك أكثر من رائع ويستدعى الكثير من الأفكار ودائماً يصلح طرحها فى كل الأوقات والأزمان
> بوركت وزادك الله من علمه 
> تحياتى وتقديرى


عندما يكتب الكاتب بقلمه فهذا يستحثه على إرسال طاقة الصدق عنده إلى محيطه .. و بالتالي فتعود الطاقة إليه من نفس النوع .. قراءة و فهما و تدبرا و تقديرا و مدحا .. كلهم من باب الصدق .. في حين أن النقل دون ذكر المصدر أو الاختلاس يرسل طاقة من نوع آخر .. و لكنها ايضا ترتد لصاحبها من نفس النوع الذي صدرت به 

اشاركك دعوتك الكريمة و استطيع أن ألمس فيها طاقة الصدق و الأمانة .. و على ذلك فتلك الطاقة تعود إليك من نفس النوع صدقا و أمانة ايتها القائمة على حراسة صدق و أمانة القاعة 

و الإطالة دليل اهتمام و بالتالي فهي تستوجب الشكر لا الاعتذار

شكر الله لك و أثابك خيرا 

تحيات بأحسن منها .. و تقدير بأوفر منه .. و الشكر زيادة      

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

اخى العزيز فاضل
كالعادة ..افرح لطرحك الانسانى ..ورقى افكارك..وموضوعاتك العميقة الصادقة..وانتشى لقرائتها ربما لاننى دائما ان هذا ما اردتقوله بالضبط ..بنفس مضمونك وبنفس أفكارك..وبنفس سمو كلماتك.
لن استطيع ان ازد اى شىء عما قيل..فما قاله اخوانى واخوتى هنا يكفى ويزيد..وانا شخصيا ادخل اى موضوع كتبت علية كلمة منقول بثقة واحكم مبدئيا على ناقلها فعلا بأنة حسن الخلق لمجرد انه كتب كلمة منقول التى هى مؤشر واضح جدا على صدقة وامانتة..واحترم ذكر المصدر واضفاء الرأى على الطرح المنقول ووجهة نظر الناقل من نقله..يمكننا ان نفعل أشياء كثيرة بايجابية أكثر..وبصدق أكبر..والامر ليس صعب..يحتاج الى ترويض النفس وتهذيبها من هذه الانفلاتات المشينة...تطيب نفسى كثيرا لصدق طرحك..ولا أملك الا الدعاء لك بدوام هذه الروح الشفيفة..ودام قلمك دائما معبرا عن دواخل الصادقين من امثالك..

----------


## فاضــل

> اخى العزيز فاضل
> كالعادة ..افرح لطرحك الانسانى ..ورقى افكارك..وموضوعاتك العميقة الصادقة..وانتشى لقرائتها ربما لاننى دائما ان هذا ما اردتقوله بالضبط ..بنفس مضمونك وبنفس أفكارك..وبنفس سمو كلماتك.
> لن استطيع ان ازد اى شىء عما قيل..فما قاله اخوانى واخوتى هنا يكفى ويزيد..وانا شخصيا ادخل اى موضوع كتبت علية كلمة منقول بثقة واحكم مبدئيا على ناقلها فعلا بأنة حسن الخلق لمجرد انه كتب كلمة منقول التى هى مؤشر واضح جدا على صدقة وامانتة..واحترم ذكر المصدر واضفاء الرأى على الطرح المنقول ووجهة نظر الناقل من نقله..يمكننا ان نفعل أشياء كثيرة بايجابية أكثر..وبصدق أكبر..والامر ليس صعب..يحتاج الى ترويض النفس وتهذيبها من هذه الانفلاتات المشينة...تطيب نفسى كثيرا لصدق طرحك..ولا أملك الا الدعاء لك بدوام هذه الروح الشفيفة..ودام قلمك دائما معبرا عن دواخل الصادقين من امثالك..


لو كان لي أن اركز على نقطة اساسية في هذه المداخلة الكريمة فاستطيع ان اركز بارتياح على نقطة الإيجابية .. نعم يمكننا أن نفعل اشياء كثيرة بإيجابية أكثر .. و ساعتها سننجز أكثر .. و نشعر بمصداقية أكبر .. و نحقق ذواتنا من خلال انجاز حقيقي و ليس مختلس .. و الإنجاز هو الذي يولد الإحساس بالرضا من ناحية و يدفع لمزيد من الإنجاز من الناحية الأخرى

أختي العزيزة اليمامة

الشكر يتزايد و يتواصل و يصحبه مزيد التقدير 

و أدام الله لك حسن البصر و توقد البصيرة

----------

